# March NYC Gathering - Friday Evening 3/28



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

NYC Area Froggers...

Our next NYC Dart Frogger Gathering will take place Friday evening, March 28th, from 6:30 PM to whenever. Jon Richardson and his spouse have (_*yet, one more time!*_) graciously offered their apartment for our use. Jon lives near 37th and 10th in Manhattan. Your name will need to be on a list given to Jon's doormen (the three burly dudes behind the 12 foot long desk in his lobby), or they will not allow you to enter the building. If you plan to come, you need to contact Jon with a PM via the *JonRich* UserID here on Dendroboard, or via the *Jonathan Richardson* ID on *Facebook*, or via his email address - [email protected] - so he can add you to the doorman list and to the headcount. Jon will also supply you with directions if you need them.

Please don't show up without bringing some beer, wine (Jon's wife likes Pinot Grigio), soda, appetizers, chips, dips, entrees, desserts, yada yada... We'll probably have pizza. If you don't know what to bring, try some flowers...

At our gatherings, some people bring plant cuttings, so bring some Zip-Lock bags if you are looking for some. If you have any frogs/bugs/plants you are looking for, or have for sale/trade, please post your interest either in this Dendroboard thread or on Facebook (*NYC Poison Dart Frog Hobbyist Community*).

Hope to see you at the gathering...
Bob


----------



## Sirjohn (Jan 1, 2014)

radiata said:


> NYC Area Froggers...
> 
> Our next NYC Dart Frogger Gathering will take place Friday evening, March 28th, from 6:30 PM to whenever. Jon Richardson and his spouse have (_*yet, one more time!*_) graciously offered their apartment for our use. Jon lives near 37th and 10th in Manhattan. Your name will need to be on a list given to Jon's doormen (the three burly dudes behind the 12 foot long desk in his lobby), or they will not allow you to enter the building. If you plan to come, you need to contact Jon with a PM via the *JonRich* UserID here on Dendroboard, or via the *Jonathan Richardson* ID on *Facebook*, or via his email address - [email protected] - so he can add you to the doorman list and to the headcount. Jon will also supply you with directions if you need them.
> 
> ...


I will be there add my name.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Not sure if I can make this one, but put my name down anyway just in case.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Want to Buy: *Monstera dubia* cutting!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I should be there, will see what I have since I have a few frogs coming in this week. Will prob thin some out


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

I am going to try and make this one! Most of you probably forget what I look like!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

johnachilli said:


> I am going to try and make this one! Most of you probably forget what I look like!


Who is this guy? ^^^


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Reminder --- the meet is this Friday...


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

I will be there around 7, see you guys friday..
Idris-


----------



## IROCthisZ28 (Sep 2, 2013)

I will hopefully be making it this time, I have to work near Philly though so I am not 100% I will make it


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey guys. 

First off, sorry for the short notice. I have good and bad news. 

There have been talk about sending someone from our office to work on a high profile project at our California office. Today i was presented with that opportunity. I fly out Friday evening for the weekend long event. 

This leaves me having to postpone the March NY DartFrog gathering, which was being held at my place. Sorry for any inconvenience this may cause anyone. Please forgive me, the recent meets have been really good and i hope this does not effect the turn out of future gatherings. Hopefully you guys are able to possible meet at another venue, otherwise next month it is for sure. 

Thanks for your understanding. I will reach out to Bob to send out an e-mail about the update. Once again, sorry for the short notice. But wish me good luck!! 

~Jon


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

Take that back, Jon! We're going to meet at 7 at Fauna.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*Important - VENUE CHANGE for 3/28 NYC Gathering*

We've changed the venue for tomorrow night's meeting. Jon has been called away suddenly on business, and Fauna has offered to host the gathering in their store on short notice. 

Fauna is located at 265 W 87th Street (between Broadway & West End Avenue) in Manhattan. Start time is now 7:00 PM. Fauna's website is www DOT faunanyc DOT com. The closest subway stop is the number 1 train at 86th Street & Broadway. Fauna's phone number is 212-877-2473.

Feel free to bring beer, wine, soda, appetizers, chips, dips, entrees or desserts. 

At our gatherings, some people bring plant cuttings, so bring some Zip-Lock bags if you are looking for any cuttings. If you have any frogs/bugs/plants you are looking for or that you have available for sale/trade, please post your interest either on Dendroboard in this thread or on Facebook (NYC Poison Dart Frog Hobbyist Community). If you haven't visited Fauna before, they sell dart frogs, bugs, plants and frogger supplies if you need them. They also sell exotic birds, reptiles and tropical fish.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Important - VENUE CHANGE for 3/28 NYC Gathering*

Sweet! I was gonna go there anyway! Two birds with one stone... boom!


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Important - VENUE CHANGE for 3/28 NYC Gathering*



eos said:


> Sweet! I was gonna go there anyway! Two birds with one stone... boom!


Eeps. That joke is in bad company.


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Anyone want to trade bean beetles for springs?? I have so many bean beetle cultures...I have 4..


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Bob1000 said:


> Anyone want to trade bean beetles for springs?? I have so many bean beetle cultures...I have 4..


"Bob 1000",

Any particular culture of springtails you're looking for? I think I have six.. I can use any bean beetle culture..

I'll bring my choice if I don't hear from you...

Regaeds,
(yet another...) Bob


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Important - VENUE CHANGE for 3/28 NYC Gathering*



fishieness said:


> Eeps. That joke is in bad company.


doh! completely didn't catch that til now. haha


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

those of you not on the facebook group...

I had donated a tank to be built a little while ago and we have not done anything with it yet.. we are in need of supplies and a few other things.

the tank is a 30 xtra high 24x12x24 

if anyone has anything to donate to get this tank up and rolling that would be awesome. 

the tank will be auctioned off or raffled off and proceeds will be donated. 

any other questions or concerns feel free to contact me.


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

radiata said:


> "Bob 1000",
> 
> Any particular culture of springtails you're looking for? I think I have six.. I can use any bean beetle culture..
> 
> ...


Whatever you have Bob.. Thanks


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Many thanks to Fauna for hosting the meeting on such short notice!

A good time was had by all!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks to fauna for hosting..
Let's get the ball rolling on a date for the April meeting!


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

How about 4/25?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks to fauna for hosting. Always a pleasure to gather with fellow froggers for some beer and dumplings.


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

Dart guy 16 said:


> How about 4/25?


Checking now.


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

4/25 it is! At Fauna starting at 7 pm. Sound good to everyone? Plenty of time in advance this month.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds good


----------

